# Kane County 2014



## dwak (Apr 16, 2013)

First find of 2014 today. In my front yard as usual. Only one so far but they are comin'...


----------



## boadicea423 (May 2, 2013)

Nice! I'm so excited now - first pics from my area and now I want to call in sick to work. Tomorrow I won't stay in even if it's raining.


----------



## jj895 (May 1, 2014)

Found five today about half the size of my pinky. Happy to see something. Good luck


----------



## boadicea423 (May 2, 2013)

The only thing I've found so far is a couple of ticks. Got to head over to Soup to Nuts and get some rose geranium oil to keep them away. I'm glad to see activity though, this weekend I'm going to try and get out.


----------



## dwak (Apr 16, 2013)

Like always my front yard is way ahead of the game. Haven't found anything else, and the little guy in the picture keeled over yesterday from the cold. Still a week or two away from any kind of good picking.


----------



## jrod847 (May 5, 2014)

picked 160 found a honey hole today. Left many smalls to get bigger.


----------



## boadicea423 (May 2, 2013)

I found a few yesterday - little baby greys, I left most to grow.


----------



## boadicea423 (May 2, 2013)

Going to try and post this as an image but it's on my Facebook wall so maybe it won't work. 
I have only been able to get out for 20 - 30 minute stretches, so it's light picking so far. I found 5 so far, two decent sized blacks, a few greys and one little tiny black I would have left to grow but it came up with a bigger one. I would have loved to fill my recycled onion bag today (not even a big one) but who knows if I could have even with more time - part of the fun is the surprise!


----------



## boadicea423 (May 2, 2013)

We got out for almost an hour yesterday - I wish we'd been able to stay out longer but we had to head back early (then the rain started) - and found 6, a few mid sized yellows and a grey. I still haven't been able to get to this one particular spot I like, because I'm never out for more than an hour (usually 30 minutes on a lunch break so I can't get too far from my car). I know if we hadn't been rushed we would have found at least a few more but it is what it is!


----------

